# allen fly fishing



## Ohiomike (Apr 10, 2011)

I have read reviews ,seen there products, and finally ordered a reel through them. went with the alpha reel as they are their oldest reel, my only concern is that there is no way to contact them.(called,mailbox is full) I wanted to see if since I was ordering line and a reel, if they could add some backing and spool it for me,( they dont sell backing), only communication I have received is that they have my order, but no order status or expected shipment? im only concerned as I have read post going both ways that people had no issue receiving orders timely or the complete opposite. I hope im not waiting on a reel for months. any comments would be appreciated. I am all about supporting the smaller guy, and the fact that they are going to have disabled vets tie flies is awesome!(being a vet myself) I just hope im being too anxious and not giving justin enough time. thoughts?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I got some hands on experience with their reels on Friday night. They are what I expected, & made well. 

Customer service will make or break the company. You're at the forefront, so let us know.


----------



## Ohiomike (Apr 10, 2011)

seth, what do you own of theirs? so you liked it? what did you use it for? what did you catch? did you have any issues ordering,shipping?


----------



## Ohiomike (Apr 10, 2011)

Well good news, as of a few minutes ago, I received a email confirming shipment along with tracking number, order was placed on sunday. so not a bad turn around.I will keep everyone up to date on the delivery and arrival of the goods, very excited to see how these reels do..


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I met up with a fellow OGF member and he happened to have a couple on hand. He had seen my comments on another thread about them & showed me them when we were chatting. They are perfectly fine reels for the money. They are attractive & light & should meet every need an Ohio angler might ask of it. 

If I were asked if I had any negative opinions on the reel, I would say no. My only concerns are the outgoing click isn't loud (not exactly an issue, right?) & the spool & reel rim are relatively thin, making it easier to bend if you drop it. 

Let us know what you think when you get yours.


----------



## OhJoe (Mar 9, 2010)

Mike, I have the Alpha and I think you will be very pleased with your purchase. I think Seth was right on with his comments on the reel. I have personally used mine to catch everything from very small to unexpected strikes from much larger species. I use mine on a 7' weight most of the time and will say the drag is great and I think the whole reel should hold up well under most conditions, especially in Ohio. I have tested the drag when I hooked a 28lb. shovelhead last year (glad the line did not catch my fingers and rip my hand off as I was fishing for crappie and the occasional bass) I like to take things apart and found a few areas to make it even smoother and keep more dirt and water out. Justin is trying to do as much as he can and can get a little caught up in getting the product out quickly and just seems to need a little more help and most seem to get their products within a week or two. I know he was going to start selling backing last year but it never seemed to arrive and the line is actually pretty nice, and a steal for the price. I must say the best way to get in touch with Justin is via PM on some of the forums he advertises on....followed second by email. I know he is the only company who has answered my messages @ 2:00am and said to give him a call to discuss it. I placed my first order after that. I will also give credit for the great pricing on the fly boxes. Hope that helps a bit and do give feedback on your purchase / experience.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

i don't own any of his stuff, but i will give him his props....he has been on different forums answering questions and concerns. he doesn't hide when there are questions....he attempts to answer them all.


----------



## tjc7t7 (Aug 16, 2009)

I had placed an order with them back in the middle of feb. it consisted of a vest,hook file,and some hooks. after waiting a month i had to call and the order was in the computer but never filled with no explination why. a week later i recieved the vest and some of the hooks but i am still waiting on the rest.


----------



## Ohiomike (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. Still no idea if I am able to get it spooled with backing or not, but it is in the mail sent priority mail, so i will snap some photos of it and let you guys know how it is. thanks again.


----------



## OhJoe (Mar 9, 2010)

You can get backing @ any fly store, bass pro, etc... and can improvise if needed with other types of line until you find some.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Ohiomike,

Here is a thread from a few months back regarding Allen Fly Fishing.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=167186

The best way to reach Justin may be to go to the Allen site and click on the chat feature. Most of the time it is Justin who will respond. I have found this to be far more effective than email.

I have the Alpha 5/7 and I am pleased with it so far. I am awaiting on a trout 3/5 that is supposed to be shipped within a week so will let you know how that reel fares. So far good product for the money.


----------



## Ohiomike (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok, got the reel today, goregous! Very pleased! I got the rod i ordered today Also a march brown hidden water 4wt. 7 piece. That rod is also gorgeous! I travel alot and this is what has been missing. To answer my question earlier , no allen fishing did not get my message in regards to prespooling the reel with backing and line. But it did arrive quickly and looks great ! Will let you know how they preform on the water soon.


----------



## Ohiomike (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Ohiomike (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## allenflyfishing (Mar 11, 2011)

Glad you like the reel. To give people an update. I took on a partner and now all the workload is not on me anymore. Giving me time to work on other things. The shipping is now being done in two places. Needed todo something since it was getting to be to much for me. 

Also, this week. Some of you might see packages being shipped from Washingtion. I am going on my honeymoon and will be shipping from Michigan from the 19th to the 28th. 

I will have my phone on me if you need to get ahold of me. I also have that new Live Chat (great product) if you need a question answered asap. 


Thanks


Justin


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

shame on anyone who calls you on your honeymoon.......congrats and good luck with both your marriage and business.


----------

